# VIGO | Polígono de Coia



## peringo2 (Dec 17, 2009)

Hello there!

I've been browsing this forum for some time now, gathering a lot of useful and amazing information but without really commenting on it.

Now, I'd like to share a video (with English subtitles and in 720p) about my hometown: a good example of Spanish growth in the 60s/70s but with many idiosyncratic features: the 'Poligono de Coia' in Vigo (North Western Spain).










At the time, 7 of Galicia's 10 tallest buildings were here. It was a housing project devised by architect Desiderio Pernas (who studied with Mies Van der Rohe) and it is a tower block housing estate that went really wrong. But, for the ones, like me, who lived there, you learnt to live with gipsies selling heroin in your basement and, eventually, you learnt how to fight back.










This video - which features me and my father, with my mother holding the camera half the time - is a 'critical love' tribute to this housing project (population 50,000). I hope you enjoy it.

Watch on youtube


Blog entry


----------

